# The Ark or Not!!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Noah's Ark 'find 99.9 percent sure'
Whether you're religious or not, if this " structure " 4000 M up a mountain is in fact the remains of a boat, it'll certainly make for interesting speculation.

That wood looks awfully well preserved to me to be 4800 years old and I'd have to see what there is in total after Indianna and his team get done with it before I'd make any sort of judgement.
Anybody going to get interested in going for a dig?


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Noah's Ark 'find 99.9 percent sure'
> Whether you're religious or not, if this " structure " 4000 M up a mountain is in fact the remains of a boat, it'll certainly make for interesting speculation.
> 
> That wood looks awfully well preserved to me to be 4800 years old and I'd have to see what there is in total after Indianna and his team get done with it before I'd make any sort of judgement.
> Anybody going to get interested in going for a dig?


Nah, I read that these kind of discoveries are made every year. Although, according to the Book of Genesis there once was a massive Ark that served as a vessel of salvation during a global flood and landed on the mountains of *Ararat.*. Hmmmm, but then that's only an interpretation of what happened.


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

I'm not religious but I think this is very interesting. You never know..


----------

